# Sell or trade LE marked 9/13/94 mags, proper procedure?



## microskillz (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi, 

I recently purchased a couple pre-ban Glock 23's online and had them transfer it to a local FFL. They shipped the hi-cap mags to a non-MA address. My problem now is that the hi-cap mags are LE marked with 9/13/94 as a date and I don't know how to go about selling or trading them legally. I know it is illegal to possess this type of mag as a civilian but would it be illegal to sell to a LEO or trade an LEO for regular non-LE marked mags? 


Thanks,
Rick


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

No offence, by why in the world any of the cops here have the non-LE mags to trade with?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

sell em to someone in NH....not illegal here


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but if they're pre-ban, they're legal as long as you're a holder of a high cap Class A. 

Check over at Northeastshooters. Those would be they guys to ask.


----------

